# No se me generan archivos con extensión .si, en WinCUPL



## enebe (May 6, 2009)

Hola a todos. Escribo porque tengo un problema al usar el software WinCUPL. Resulta que luego de realizar con éxito la compilación del programa, el mismo no puede ser simulado usando el WinSIM, pués no se me genera el archivo con la extensión .si.
El software lo bajé del sitio oficial de ATMEL. 
Si alguien me puede ayudar desde ya muchas gracias.
                                                                                        Enebe


----------

